# Updated 2022/21/20 Catalogs



## Yeahti87

Reposting here some catalogs/sneak peaks found elsewhere so far.

Jones:








JONES 2021


Issuu is a digital publishing platform that makes it simple to publish magazines, catalogs, newspapers, books, and more online. Easily share your publications and get them in front of Issuu’s millions of monthly readers. Title: JONES 2021, Author: zuzupopo.snow, Length: 144 pages, Page: 1...




issuu.com





YES:








YES 2021


Issuu is a digital publishing platform that makes it simple to publish magazines, catalogs, newspapers, books, and more online. Easily share your publications and get them in front of Issuu’s millions of monthly readers. Title: YES 2021, Author: zuzupopo.snow, Length: 37 pages, Page: 1...




issuu.com





Niche:








2020/21 Niche Snowboards Catalog


Niche Snowboards is the first and only completely zero-waste snowboard brand in the industry.For the past ten years, we have worked tirelessly to bring our initial vision and goals to life. To prove that it was possible to make more sustainably built snowboards. To push the boundaries of...




issuu.com





Nidecker:








Nidecker - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Flow Bindings:








Flow - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Now Bindings:








NOW 2021


Issuu is a digital publishing platform that makes it simple to publish magazines, catalogs, newspapers, books, and more online. Easily share your publications and get them in front of Issuu’s millions of monthly readers. Title: NOW 2021, Author: zuzupopo.snow, Length: 56 pages, Page: 4...




issuu.com





Rome:


https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3345-rome.png





https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3346-rome2.png



Capita:


https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3229-capita2021.png



Union:


https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3274-force.png





https://i0.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3273-strata.png





https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3272-falcor.png



K2:


https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3340-K2.png



Ride:


https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3342-Ride.png



Arbor:


https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3335-arbor.png



Salomon:


https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/6/3295-20200109205345.jpg



Nitro (some):


https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3290-7DC1A6F3-8DBE-46CD-894C-A6104DE6742C.jpeg



Burton (some):


https://i1.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/9/2906-8103791C-C06C-4D56-BA74-C0CDC0467055.jpeg





https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/263/3139-Screenshot2019-12-17-18-28-1202PyUA.jpg



Lib (some but with the Orca):


https://i0.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/127/3006-7809280320435973324096137745486009483132928o-2.jpg


----------



## SoaD009

Lib Tech has the darn coolest graphics.


----------



## PlanB

What's the Burton board with the X on the tail? Family Tree of some kind?


----------



## jstar

PlanB said:


> What's the Burton board with the X on the tail? Family Tree of some kind?


Skeleton Key


----------



## kieloa

Thanks to ezloungin users for digging these up!


----------



## drblast

Anyone have any info on Rome?

It looks like they've gotten rid of some overlap in their line which is awesome, but I'm scared they're going to stop making the Mod in my size. Cleaver looks like a Targa replacement...and the Speed Freak I'm guessing is the new Blur?

I have a superpower that when I really like something it gets discontinued. The Mod, Blur, and Targa are my favorite things ever. Help!


----------



## cjdscratch

Always fun to look at what’s coming next year. Interested in the new shape on the Rome Ravine.


----------



## fazy

Anyone seen hints of other companies making boots for the step ons? I thought DC was supposed to put some out this season, maybe 2021?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Aawwwww shit, here we go again.


----------



## Yeahti87

There are DC step ons for the next season, I’ve seen it somewhere. If you find any other cataloges please share here.


----------



## drblast

Rome full catalog: ROME 2021


----------



## NT.Thunder

I so want a ravine and I haven't even received the last board I ordered.

When does that impulse of buying boards waiver, god I hope it's soon.


----------



## drblast

NT.Thunder said:


> I so want a ravine and I haven't even received the last board I ordered.
> 
> When does that impulse of buying boards waiver, god I hope it's soon.


Oh that goes away. But bindings. Rome Targas are now called Cleavers, come in M/L, and have a new ankle strap? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sh00gs

The K2 Niseko Pleasures


----------



## drblast

Endeavor: ENDEAVOR 2021


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Rome Party Mod, all I'm saying.


----------



## SoaD009

Here is the Lib Tech 2021 catalog:









Libtech snowboards fw 2021


Read Libtech snowboards fw 2021 by ACTION SPORT AGENCY on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com





To get an Orca now or wait for the Horsepower construction next year?


----------



## Rip154

Depends what graphic you want. Doubt they are that different. Dunno if the price will go up, or if they just see that it's going to sell out anyways, and it made sense to upgrade it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I wish I held out for the new Party Platter graphic. Oops.


----------



## Canuck

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I wish I held out for the new Party Platter graphic. Oops.


Looks like they stiffened it up too ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

Canuck said:


> Looks like they stiffened it up too ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I sent K2 an email before I ordered a 2020 model last week and the Australian rep told me there was no changes apart from graphics.


----------



## Rip154

The change was from 18 to 19


----------



## Canuck

Rip154 said:


> The change was from 18 to 19


The 20/21 Cataloge has it as 7 on the flex scale unless that’s a goof up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rome Party Mod, all I'm saying.


Have you ridden it? Doesn't look like the board for me but looks like they finally replaced the Mod Rocker with something worthy.


----------



## Rip154

_quotes post before last_

They forgot to update the rating last time around


----------



## NT.Thunder

When do reviews on the new line of boards start dropping typically? Mid year?


----------



## Finsky

What have they done to the Warpig?! Was gonna get this years but definitely not now...


----------



## Snowdaddy

Stranda Snowboards 20/21 dealer info


Check out our full quiver of snowboards and splitboards for 20/21. We build boards for powder and groomers using premium materials. Freeride snowboards. Carving snowboards. All-Mountain snowboards and splitboards.




issuu.com


----------



## spacebird

NT.Thunder said:


> I so want a ravine and I haven't even received the last board I ordered.
> 
> When does that impulse of buying boards waiver, god I hope it's soon.



What size do you need? I have a 152 available for sale...


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> When do reviews on the new line of boards start dropping typically? Mid year?


I think many reviews this year are going to drop over the summer and into the fall. I think in the past the industry has been stepping away from this year's gear too soon and it hurts their bottom line. 2021 is ready from a catalogue standpoint, but they're still selling 2020's at good prices.


----------



## Jkb818

Much better


----------



## Rip154

I want a bit longer, narrower version of the orca, with 8,5m sidecut.


----------



## SoCalBoarder1

Anybody have the 21 Burton catalog?


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> When does that impulse of buying boards waiver, god I hope it's soon.


Took me around 2x seasons of buying 5+ boards per season, to get rid of the bug. 

I dunno - once I started to figure out what I actually WANT from my 2 board (travel) quiver, things got a lot simpler and I lost the "bright shiny object" syndrome that would pop up every time a new board caught my eye. 

You'll get over it soon enough


----------



## Donutz

buller_scott said:


> Took me around 2x seasons of buying 5+ boards per season, to get rid of the bug.
> 
> I dunno - once I started to figure out what I actually WANT from my 2 board (travel) quiver, things got a lot simpler and I lost the "bright shiny object" syndrome that would pop up every time a new board caught my eye.
> 
> You'll get over it soon enough


I'm not sure it's soon enough. 

I think I've finally gotten over my board whoring this season, when I realized that I had a bunch of boards that I didn't enjoy enough to use, and a couple of boards that I love. I got over my goggle whoring when I discovered Anon. I don't think I'm quite over over my boot or clothing whoring.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

SoCalBoarder1 said:


> Anybody have the 21 Burton catalog?


I haven't seen a Burton catalog posted since 2018. Anyone have info on the new Pow Wrench?


----------



## buller_scott

Donutz said:


> I'm not sure it's soon enough.
> 
> I think I've finally gotten over my board whoring this season, when I realized that I had a bunch of boards that I didn't enjoy enough to use, and a couple of boards that I love. I got over my goggle whoring when I discovered Anon. I don't think I'm quite over over my boot or clothing whoring.


Haha yeah I'm done with board and binding whoring (well, gotta get a set of Now IPOs and a Westmark Rocker and I'm done), but your post made me realise I'm a pants whore? I've got 5 pairs, 3 of which I've never ridden, which now that I think of it, is quite peculiar lol. 



coloradodirtbag said:


> I haven't seen a Burton catalog posted since 2018. Anyone have info on the new Pow Wrench?
> 
> View attachment 152918


I'd whore this deck.


----------



## superpig

jstar said:


> Skeleton Key


skeleton key mistery x


----------



## drblast

buller_scott said:


> Took me around 2x seasons of buying 5+ boards per season, to get rid of the bug.
> 
> I dunno - once I started to figure out what I actually WANT from my 2 board (travel) quiver, things got a lot simpler and I lost the "bright shiny object" syndrome that would pop up every time a new board caught my eye.
> 
> You'll get over it soon enough


Somebody has to keep the market for used boards going strong.

I think it takes a few years of trying different things to settle in what you really like, and buying/selling boards is the only way to do that for some brands.

Now I just need to find the perfect pow board and I can get rid of the others. It needs to float 200lbs and have enough camber and tail to be fun to carve groomers.


----------



## buller_scott

drblast said:


> I think it takes a few years of trying different things to settle in what you really like, and buying/selling boards is the only way to do that for some brands.
> 
> Now I just need to find the perfect pow board and I can get rid of the others. It needs to float 200lbs and have enough camber and tail to be fun to carve groomers.


Buying/selling boards is the only way to do that for some brands, and indeed some markets! Hell, even last night I revisited what potential decks I'd get this season, and the list is STILL too long. It feels like a constant search, even though I AM getting closer. 

Oh, and if you ever find that perfect pow board, let me know what it is?


----------



## Phedder

drblast said:


> Now I just need to find the perfect pow board and I can get rid of the others. It needs to float 200lbs and have enough camber and tail to be fun to carve groomers.


I really think you need to try a Nitro Squash. Or even better, Migs Hammerhead.


----------



## drblast

buller_scott said:


> Buying/selling boards is the only way to do that for some brands, and indeed some markets! Hell, even last night I revisited what potential decks I'd get this season, and the list is STILL too long. It feels like a constant search, even though I AM getting closer.
> 
> Oh, and if you ever find that perfect pow board, let me know what it is?


My perfect pow board is also camber dominant and carves hard. There are so many "almost" perfect boards for that I've ridden like the Gnu Mullair, TRice Goldmember, Rome Blur, but they all either lack float or carving prowess. I might be after a unicorn short/fat board that floats 200lbs and carves hard but I'm not sure.

It _might_ be the K2 Overboard I already have but I'm feeling like I either just don't have it set up right for carving groomers, or I'm not used to the shape, or it's just not the right board for me. I love it in powder but I think I need to try it with aggressive double positive angles because on groomers I want more spring out of turns and edge hold on the tail. In any event, it's awesome in powder and plenty good enough to ride groomers to the next pow stash. Buuuuuut I think it could be better.

On my list for next year are the Lib x Lost Rocket, Bataleon Party Wave, Rome Stalefish, Jones Hovercraft, Yes Optimistic, and Nitro Pow. Someone tell me I'm just grasping at straws.


----------



## drblast

Phedder said:


> I really think you need to try a Nitro Squash. Or even better, Migs Hammerhead.


And also a Nitro Squash and Migs Hammerhead.


----------



## buller_scott

drblast said:


> On my list for next year are the Lib x Lost Rocket, Bataleon Party Wave, Rome Stalefish, Jones Hovercraft, Yes Optimistic, and Nitro Pow. Someone tell me I'm just grasping at straws.


I must admit Bataleon's offerings for 2021 (which we'll get shortly here in Aus) look SO good, I just have to keep reminding myself that _for me personally_, the TBT didn't sit as well as I hoped it would - that's not to say that other people aren't loving the shit out of the Party Wave though!

I'm in the "good pow board that carves well" + "capable freestyle board that is forgiving, accommodating of learning, yet still has the substance to rip all over" camp, as my ideal 2 board quiver. Oh, and despite amazing offerings from overseas, I kinda want both boards to be easily accessible from Aus i.e. don't have to import / available in shops in multiple states (and not just one obscure shop that I can't get to), etc. 

This season, my Rome PD MT / Marhar Lumberjack aside, and with no rhyme or reason, I'm eyeing:

Jones ME
Capita Slush Slasher
Yes Basic / Standard / Jackpot / Hybrid / The Y
Arbor Element or Westmark Rocker
Something set back + directional from Burton, because my experience the last couple of years tells me that Burton is awesome.


----------



## jstar

superpig said:


> skeleton key mistery x


That was just just the regular SK, here’s the mystery


----------



## borpla

jstar said:


> That was just just the regular SK, here’s the mystery
> View attachment 152947


Burton dealer catalog pdf, pls ?
tnx


----------



## Yeahti87

I don’t know why I cannot edit the thread and put your links there (message that one cannot edit more than 10 posts in 7 days while I’ve just edited this post). Whatever.

Rossignol:








ROSSIGNOL 2021 SNOWBOARD


Read ROSSIGNOL 2021 SNOWBOARD by zuzupopo.snow on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com





Some new boards (Juggernaut reviewed by Agnarchy, love this name, too much DOTA) and a general step-up in the graphics imo


----------



## buller_scott

Yeahti87 said:


> Reposting here some catalogs/sneak peaks found elsewhere so far.
> Ride:
> 
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/76/3342-Ride.png


Oh dang. I've been looking at what bindings I'm gonna get this season (currently only have the Burton Clutches), and decided that I'll open my mind, stop being hard-nosed about one-piece plastic chassis (Burton, K2, Flux etc), decide what I _truly_ want in a binding, and shortlist - even if it's from brands that I'd _never_ have considered, as far as bindings go. 

Webby straps (not crucial, but I _do_ like them) + adjustable heelcup (yep - after more than two decades, willing to try out metal heelcups again - I used to crack them a lot) + micro stance adjustment + highback rotation + decent footbed padding (i.e. not non-existent) + _uncluttered, simple overall design_.... Nitro Team and Rome DOD were the front-runners, but these Ride bindings (I'm thinking the A6) have just edged forward to take the lead.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Since trying the Evil Twin recently I have become a huge Bataleon fan boy. Their 2021 lineup looks stellar with some really nice graphics also.

Looks like they have a new board for those in between youth and adult sizes which was exactly what I was looking at for my 8 year old. 130 and 135 in men’s/youth is tough to find. A 130 matching Evil Twin for my son is gonna make his birthday


----------



## buller_scott

BoarderHack89 said:


> Since trying the Evil Twin recently I have become a huge Bataleon fan boy. Their 2021 lineup looks stellar with some really nice graphics also.
> 
> Looks like they have a new board for those in between youth and adult sizes which was exactly what I was looking at for my 8 year old. 130 and 135 in men’s/youth is tough to find. A 130 matching Evil Twin for my son is gonna make his birthday


I bought a couple of their decks, a couple of seasons ago - namely, the Global Warmer and the Party Wave. 

Whilst TBT didn't quite agree with me (although I suspect that I would take kindly to the Party Wave, had I ridden it with _my _proper carving stance i.e. +/+ ), I _will _say this - their boards seem to be _incredibly_ high quality. Very light, well constructed, totally unfazed by a season of being beaten up by someone who's quite a bit above the maximum weight recommendation. 

I feel like Bataleon ownership is going to be a great experience for you.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I was looking at the new Thunder but the specs make it a difficult board to match up on see below. being 72kg and size 10.5 which is pretty standard there doesn't look a good match-up here when trying to get a waist width around 255

The camel two is one that I'm looking at and The Carver looks a great board but with only one size it might be a bit stiff for me at low 70's.


----------



## BoarderHack89

I am I the same boat as you, but I am 6’0 210lbs size 11.5 US so the 159s for me are 256mm wide so I squeak in. they do have a few wide options which I believe all are 266 as I remember. What size do you ride?


----------



## NT.Thunder

BoarderHack89 said:


> I am I the same boat as you, but I am 6’0 210lbs size 11.5 US so the 159s for me are 256mm wide so I squeak in. they do have a few wide options which I believe all are 266 as I remember. What size do you ride?


Was riding a Rome National 158 - 256 waist and Capita Horrorscope 157 - 258 waist but now I just have the K2 Party Platter 147 which is 262 so i am looking for a second board now to pair with the PP. I'm looking at the Yup and pretty close to putting the order in but just trying to work out the shipping to Australia. Otherwise I'm going to look at the usual suspects around the Bataleon, Jones, Yes and Endeavour ranges available here.


----------



## WigMar

A party platter and a yup would make a very fun oriented quiver!


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> A party platter and a yup would make a very fun oriented quiver!


I've been worrying about that and whether I should be looking towards something with a bigger gap between the boards but I have no interest in any serious park time, maybe a box/rail here and there passing through and no real interest in a serious bombing, brake neck straight line high speed riding. The Jones Stratos is another board I'm thinking about, Endeavour Archetype (not experienced or ride enough for this I reckon) or maybe BOD another and a couple of Yes/Bataleon boards but I always find myself coming back to the Yup. Trouble is it's a hassle trying to get one here in Aus and I'm just waiting to hear back from Signal regarding shipping.

There's also a new 157.5 one that @ridethecliche linked me to on ebay and he's happy to ship to Australia DHL but I'm a little concerned as it's his first ebay listing, located Colorado but don't want to do my dough so just doing some due dilligence.

But it is all about fun right


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> There's also a new 157.5 one that @ridethecliche linked me to on ebay and he's happy to ship to Australia DHL but I'm a little concerned as it's his first ebay listing, located Colorado but don't want to do my dough so just doing some due dilligence.
> 
> But it is all about fun right


First ebay listing might mean that he doesn't have access to the best prices. I'd expect to pay $150usd+ for shipping alone (at least that is what it cost me to get my Lumberjack into the country). Then you've got the exchange rate. By the time it all adds up, I'd wonder if the Yup is really going to be better than anything you can get locally (not super-specific to _your_ hunt, but e.g. Stratos, Archetype, Ravine, Yes Hybrid, Skeleton Key/Flight Attendant, First Call/Sickstick, Warpig etc). 

Don't get me wrong, I love my LJ, but it also cost me $1200 to bring into the country. I had to have faith that the board would be well built and free from defects (which thankfully, it is) - otherwise any warranty exercises wouldn't be worth it, given the cost to get the board back overseas to the vendor. 

Food for though, that's all


----------



## sabatoa

NT.Thunder said:


> When do reviews on the new line of boards start dropping typically? Mid year?


Agnarchy Snowboarding has a bunch for 2021. Here are the commentary/previews for the brands and each brand has links to the reviews.









2021 SIA/OR Snowboard Preview


Check out our 2021 Snowboard Preview for the latest news to come out of SIA/OR in Denver. New boards, new tech, and new sustainability initiatives!




www.agnarchy.com


----------



## sabatoa

Yeahti87 said:


> I don’t know why I cannot edit the thread and put your links there (message that one cannot edit more than 10 posts in 7 days while I’ve just edited this post). Whatever.
> 
> Rossignol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROSSIGNOL 2021 SNOWBOARD
> 
> 
> Read ROSSIGNOL 2021 SNOWBOARD by zuzupopo.snow on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new boards (Juggernaut reviewed by Agnarchy, love this name, too much DOTA) and a general step-up in the graphics imo


Here's that Juggernaut review; 2021 Rossignol Juggernaut


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just rode the Party Wave +, Camel Too, and Thunder. Every one of them did not disappoint.


----------



## buller_scott

sabatoa said:


> Agnarchy Snowboarding has a bunch for 2021. Here are the commentary/previews for the brands and each brand has links to the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 SIA/OR Snowboard Preview
> 
> 
> Check out our 2021 Snowboard Preview for the latest news to come out of SIA/OR in Denver. New boards, new tech, and new sustainability initiatives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.agnarchy.com


Nice previews - thanks! Ugh. Next year's LJ... making me want to spend another $1200



BurtonAvenger said:


> Just rode the Party Wave +, Camel Too, and Thunder. Every one of them did not disappoint.


Without nagging you for a review, Party Wave + over Party Wave?


----------



## sabatoa

buller_scott said:


> Nice previews - thanks! Ugh. Next year's LJ... making me want to spend another $1200
> 
> 
> 
> Without nagging you for a review, Party Wave + over Party Wave?


 Yeah, Dave got on the cambered LJ and loved it. Wouldn't be surprised if he buys one for himself next year.


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> First ebay listing might mean that he doesn't have access to the best prices. I'd expect to pay $150usd+ for shipping alone (at least that is what it cost me to get my Lumberjack into the country). Then you've got the exchange rate. By the time it all adds up, I'd wonder if the Yup is really going to be better than anything you can get locally (not super-specific to _your_ hunt, but e.g. Stratos, Archetype, Ravine, Yes Hybrid, Skeleton Key/Flight Attendant, First Call/Sickstick, Warpig etc).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my LJ, but it also cost me $1200 to bring into the country. I had to have faith that the board would be well built and free from defects (which thankfully, it is) - otherwise any warranty exercises wouldn't be worth it, given the cost to get the board back overseas to the vendor.
> 
> Food for though, that's all


Yeah and exactly what I'm weighing up right now, I can get the Yup landed at my door for around $750 AUD which is pretty good. Some of those boards in the Bataleon line-up that BA mentions I've also been looking at but they'll be around $900 for the 2021. Ravine is one I've looked at and could get around $700 2020, Stratos is close to $900 or more I thought also.
Like the idea of having something not readily available but does bring it's risks and at a cost.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Just looked ok the 2021 Jones Mountain Twin and it says new shape, 3d base, and progressive side cut? Is this similar to 3bt possibly with the same side cut?


----------



## ridethecliche

@NT.Thunder 
There are a lot of fun boards out there. The yup is just one thats had a bunch of great reviews over the last few years especially since it's the reimagining of the branch manager which is Billy Andersons creation. 

I don't think it's a similar board to the ravine for many reasons. But again, if access is going to be expensive then there are a ton of fun directional boards that come to mind the party platter and simple pleasures included. It's a solid board but if it's going to be a headache to get your hands on I wouldn't stress about it too much unless there's an easier way to arrange it getting to you.


----------



## Craig64

Melbourne Snowboards just got 2021 Burton Boards listed. You better sit down for the price Aussies???


https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/search?type=product&q=2021+burton


----------



## NT.Thunder

Craig51 said:


> Melbourne Snowboards just got 2021 Burton Boards listed. You better sit down for the price Aussies???
> 
> 
> https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/search?type=product&q=2021+burton


$2200 for the Burton Skeleton Key, surely that's a mistake?

Makes a Signal Yup delivered to the door DHL style for $750 good value.


----------



## Craig64

NT.Thunder said:


> $2200 for the Burton Skeleton Key, surely that's a mistake?
> 
> Makes a Signal Yup delivered to the door DHL style for $750 good value.


It's a "Mystery" ?‍?


----------



## buller_scott

Craig51 said:


> Melbourne Snowboards just got 2021 Burton Boards listed. You better sit down for the price Aussies???
> 
> 
> https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/search?type=product&q=2021+burton


Hm, that's not so bad - about what I'd have expected, really. And *holy moly , Burton! *The Fish 3D, FT Pow Wrench, and FT Big Gulp look fcking tempting - as a tip of the hat to what NT and I were discussing earlier, I'd have to seriously consider one of these, vs. spending an extra 25% on top, to bring something in from overseas. 

I told myself I'll only buy new bindings this year, but damn I'm liking the look of the Big Gulp (plus, Burton is awesome). 



NT.Thunder said:


> $2200 for the Burton Skeleton Key, surely that's a mistake?


Yeah that's the Mystery construction Skeleton Key. I _loved my SK _(should have got the 162 though, so I sold my 158 after enjoying it), and would totally fork out for the SK Mystery - the pre-requisite would be that I have roof racks on top of a Porsche 911 GT2 RSMR to put it on, first.


----------



## Craig64

buller_scott said:


> Yeah that's the Mystery construction Skeleton Key. I _loved my SK _(should have got the 162 though, so I sold my 158 after enjoying it), and would totally fork out for the SK Mystery - the pre-requisite would be that I have roof racks on top of a Porsche 911 GT2 RSMR to put it on, first.


To park underground in your own Chalet down at Falls Creek or Thredbo with your hot 18 year old supermodel girlfriend. 

You may not get much boarding done this trip???


----------



## buller_scott

Hmmm. My good man, your post has prompted further exploration in my mind.... I'm thinking:
-- My limited (sticking to green and blue runs due to a bad back) experience at Hotham, would have me choose Falls, between the two. I love the cat tracks (super wide, can get party-carvy on 'em all day), the parks are good for wannabees like me, and the "freeride" runs are nice and open. << this is TBC, after this coming season, as further analysis of Hotham is required. 
-- The RSMR might be a bit nasty to drive up, mid season -- Perhaps VW Caravelle or Merc V Class, specced the way I would (VW Caravelle TDV10 / Merc V63AMG-S)
---- RE: the partner to go into the GT2 RS MR -- this is my THIRD edit of this post, haha. As a wannabee psychologist, I elect to avoid this topic, due to the thoughts of my ideal partner being too vast for the bandwidth of this forum. Let's just say she'd be a human being who'd enjoy: this forum, snow sports, being outdoors vs. shopping malls, my decent amateur cooking, and most importantly - applauds my farts and can crank one right back at me.


----------



## porkyboi

A lot of 2021 stuff on this site (Korean) which I stumbled across trying to find more info on the Burton Cartel X - happy scrolling

Best Snowboard KR

Also...souped up Atlas?


----------



## spacebird

porkyboi said:


> A lot of 2021 stuff on this site (Korean) which I stumbled across trying to find more info on the Burton Cartel X - happy scrolling
> 
> Best Snowboard KR


Good find! Been hoping to see some early releases pop up on the B site too...

Did you find any info about the Cartel X??


----------



## porkyboi

spacebird said:


> Good find! Been hoping to see some early releases pop up on the B site too...
> 
> Did you find any info about the Cartel X??


Nothing unfortunately...site only shows the standard picture w/ various colourways. More interested in seeing what the inside of the highback looks like!


----------



## Jkb818

Pow Wrench looks like a good time


----------



## robotfood99

porkyboi said:


> A lot of 2021 stuff on this site (Korean) which I stumbled across trying to find more info on the Burton Cartel X - happy scrolling
> 
> Also...souped up Atlas?


Cartel X apparently has the heel hammock that the Malavita has. Can't find any pics though.



  






The souped up Atlas is one of four different new Atlas models - Atlas, Atlas Kaju, Atlas Evo, & Atlas FC. That Evo model is said to include beefier highbacks and ankle straps, as well as forged carbon footbeds.


----------



## dV!

Nothing about Burton boots?

Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

robotfood99 said:


> Cartel X apparently has the heel hammock that the Malavita has. Can't find any pics though.
> 
> View attachment 153292
> 
> 
> The souped up Atlas is one of four different new Atlas models - Atlas, Atlas Kaju, Atlas Evo, & Atlas FC. That Evo model is said to include beefier highbacks and ankle straps, as well as forged carbon footbeds.


It's not the same. The Heel Hammock is what the Malavita has. It's a rubberized section at the bottom of the highback to hold the heel of your boot in place. The Genesis has the Kickback Hammock.


----------



## robotfood99

zc1 said:


> It's not the same. The Heel Hammock is what the Malavita has. It's a rubberized section at the bottom of the highback to hold the heel of your boot in place. The Genesis has the Kickback Hammock.


I know what it is lol and that's what I said? In the image which is the details for the Custom X, it says it has heel hammock under Hi-back. Haven't seen a pic of it though. Have you?


----------



## zc1

robotfood99 said:


> I know what it is lol and that's what I said? In the image which is the details for the Custom X, it says it has heel hammock under Hi-back. Haven't seen a pic of it though. Have you?


 Holy cow I'm going crazy. Sorry. Final day of quarantine, hopefully. I read it as genesis. I'm sure I've seen a photo somewhere. I'll check.


----------



## spacebird

zc1 said:


> It's not the same. The Heel Hammock is what the Malavita has. It's a rubberized section at the bottom of the highback to hold the heel of your boot in place. The Genesis has the Kickback Hammock.


The irony is that it it really only holds your pant leg in place for most riders though


----------



## zc1

robotfood99 said:


> I know what it is lol and that's what I said? In the image which is the details for the Custom X, it says it has heel hammock under Hi-back. Haven't seen a pic of it though. Have you?





https://static.evo.com/content/cms/gear-reviews/2021_snowboard_preview/burton/2020-wwsra-gearpreview-burton_2021_burton_cartel_x.jpg











Here's the link to the entire 2021 Gear Preview over at Evo:






2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo


Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More




www.evo.com


----------



## buller_scott

zc1 said:


> https://static.evo.com/content/cms/gear-reviews/2021_snowboard_preview/burton/2020-wwsra-gearpreview-burton_2021_burton_cartel_x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the entire 2021 Gear Preview over at Evo:


Damn that's a good looking binding. I'm in the market for adjustable (so, metal) heelcup/chassis bindings with micro stance width adjust, this (potentially non-existent) season -- I want good centering on board, as well as being able to adjust stance width in 1/2cm increments (arch, ankle issues, getting on in age) - without having to necessarily go to Burton on Endeavour for boards. 

I wish Burton would hybridise ReFlex with something like different durometer urethane discs, chassis could remain the same (or extend the number of teeth by a few both toeside and heelside), with rigid glass or metal at e.g. four points around the disc (say, for 4 teeth each point, points located at 2 4 8 and 10 on a clock face), so as to enjoy the flexibility of ReFlex (but without the pain of a plastic chassis wearing away at urethane on the underside teeth of the disc, at YOUR preferred stances), but allowing for more holes to be drilled sideways, so as to enjoy the benefits of micro-adjustable stance width as well.

I've had a couple of longneck beers. That seems like a good idea to me right now.


----------



## robotfood99

zc1 said:


> Here's the link to the entire 2021 Gear Preview over at Evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo
> 
> 
> Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


That's a better picture than their official product pic but still doesn't show the inside of the highback, the heel hammock itself. I guess the yellow part at the bottom is it.

Who am I kidding. They had me at Cartel X. Been collecting special edition Cartels so this will do nicely as a new addition.


----------



## AlexanderLion

drblast said:


> My perfect pow board is also camber dominant and carves hard. There are so many "almost" perfect boards for that I've ridden like the Gnu Mullair, TRice Goldmember, Rome Blur, but they all either lack float or carving prowess. I might be after a unicorn short/fat board that floats 200lbs and carves hard but I'm not sure.
> 
> It _might_ be the K2 Overboard I already have but I'm feeling like I either just don't have it set up right for carving groomers, or I'm not used to the shape, or it's just not the right board for me. I love it in powder but I think I need to try it with aggressive double positive angles because on groomers I want more spring out of turns and edge hold on the tail. In any event, it's awesome in powder and plenty good enough to ride groomers to the next pow stash. Buuuuuut I think it could be better.
> 
> On my list for next year are the Lib x Lost Rocket, Bataleon Party Wave, Rome Stalefish, Jones Hovercraft, Yes Optimistic, and Nitro Pow. Someone tell me I'm just grasping at straws.


why isn't the archetype on your radar?
or you've ridden one and didn't like?


----------



## robotfood99

The inside of the Cartel X's highback with heel hammock. Doesn't look as prominent as on Malavitas but the whole highback looks to be well padded.










source: BURTON 2021新モデル速報｜試乗会で絶対に乗ってほしい注目ボード


----------



## buller_scott

Interesting ^^^^^


----------



## robotfood99

Love the details... stiffer baseplate and updated straps in addition to that highback.


----------



## jc20

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just rode the Party Wave +, Camel Too, and Thunder. Every one of them did not disappoint.


The thunder looks so sick. Had some of my favourite pow days on an Omni which was a great board and is now gone so I guess this is the replacement. Super temping.


----------



## SoaD009

Shall I get the Genesis X on discount or wait until next year for the Cartel X for my Endeavor Archetype?


----------



## Yeahti87

BTW - check Nitro Highlander next year. It will have Amplid’s Antiphase.


----------



## WigMar

Yeahti87 said:


> BTW - check Nitro Highlander next year. It will have Amplid’s Antiphase.


What!? I thought that was proprietary to Amplid. They must have been swallowed up by Nidecker too. I didn't know that. I love the Antiphase in my Pentaquark. Antiphase really works, and it would be super sweet to see it in way more boards.


----------



## Yeahti87

WigMar said:


> What!? I thought that was proprietary to Amplid. They must have been swallowed up by Nidecker too. I didn't know that. I love the Antiphase in my Pentaquark. Antiphase really works, and it would be super sweet to see it in way more boards.


Co-lab imo. Amplid’s Mutant binding is a licensed Nitro Machine with different straps. Now they license the Antiphase to Nitro probably.


----------



## robotfood99

K2 Thraxis Clicker boots & K2 Clicker X HB bindings


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yikes  









Moss - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## zc1

Anyone have info on next year's Jones Mountain Twin Far East?






A-branch







a-branchbmx.com





2nd photo down on that page.

I'm wondering if it's just a special graphic or if it actually has a different construction vs the regular Mountain Twin.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Nice looking board


----------



## NT.Thunder

@zc1

Sounds like it might have a softer flex and narrower stance. Only available in 151/154 maybe? the Jones cat has this years model as a Flex 7 and the graphic shows a 6 and mentions supporting a narrower stance by 2cm. This is based on the 19/20 Far East info


----------



## zc1

@NT.Thunder Ah, good info. Thanks! I didn't even realize that it was an already-existing model. For some reason I assumed that it was new for 2021.


----------



## Rip154

nice colorway on those karakorams


----------



## jamiemp54

Anyone find the Burton catalogs?


----------



## FezVrasta

So the Yes Standard looks pretty much identical to the past year one? I like the 19/20 design more so good thing I found a good deal on it 😂


----------



## Surgeon

zc1 said:


> https://static.evo.com/content/cms/gear-reviews/2021_snowboard_preview/burton/2020-wwsra-gearpreview-burton_2021_burton_cartel_x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the entire 2021 Gear Preview over at Evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo
> 
> 
> Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


What I find interesting about the 2021 evolution of the Cartel is that the "regular, non-x" cartel lowers the short-glass nylon ratio to 30% in the baseplate, making it the same as the Malavitas and Mission. Still, retailers specify it as being stiffer than the mission (they're already for sale at Corbetts.com).
IMO, the line between the cartel and the mission gets thinner now. You want the stiff Cartel? go for the X. You want something a bit softer? Now you can go for the pricey Malavita, the in between regular cartel, or the cheaper mission which shares the same ankle strap and baseplate composition. The mission retains the same highback (I'm assuming it's the major reason why it's still considered softer than the cartel) as in previous years as well as the supergrip capstrap (not the 2.0 though)...
I'lll wait for reviews on how they compare in riding tests but on paper the regular cartel is definitely not as tempting now. Anybody sees something I'm missing?


----------



## Rip154

The stiffness rating seems to be a mix of baseplate and highback. X and Vita straps are nice, can use them with any boot, asym+thinner more flexible straps. The Cartel and Mission straps are not comfy with flexible boots. Got some est X-bases on sale, and they are damn good. Not sure it's worth the regular price, but it's all I'm looking for in a binding. No canting, no weird plastic under foot, a solid highback, comfy straps and light. I see they upgraded the baseplate on Mission to the same mold as Cartel and Malavita. The previous version used the old Cartel mold, and I believe that made it stiffer than the current.


----------



## Surgeon

Rip154 said:


> The stiffness rating seems to be a mix of baseplate and highback. X and Vita straps are nice, can use them with any boot, asym+thinner more flexible straps. The Cartel and Mission straps are not comfy with flexible boots. Got some est X-bases on sale, and they are damn good. Not sure it's worth the regular price, but it's all I'm looking for in a binding. No canting, no weird plastic under foot, a solid highback, comfy straps and light. I see they upgraded the baseplate on Mission to the same mold as Cartel and Malavita. The previous version used the old Cartel mold, and I believe that made it stiffer than the current.


There must be some mistake somewhere because the listings don't mention the asym strap, just the hammock 2.0 and the pics sure don't look like the vita's strap either. Or do you mean x-base when you say "X"?
So from what you're saying the 21 missions will be a step softer than the 20? Interesting...


----------



## Rip154

Surgeon said:


> Ah, I failed to realize the X had the Vita's strap... so stiffer frame but softer strap. The regular cartel will therefore have a softer frame but a stiffer strap. Kind of a weird combo across the two models.
> So from what you're saying the 21 missions will be a step softer than the 20? Interesting...


The X has similar straps to the Vita, not the Cartel X. Bad choice of names there Burton. Aaaand it seems like the Cartel and Mission straps are different in 2021. Guessing Missions are made softer then.


----------



## Surgeon

Rip154 said:


> The X has similar straps to the Vita, not the Cartel X. Bad choice of names there Burton. Aaaand it seems like the Cartel and Mission straps are different in 2021. Guessing Missions are made softer then.


Yeah, I was a bit slow to understand you meant X-base and not cartel-x... I edited my post since.
Thanks for the input.
Indeed, seems like they changed the ankle strap on the mission (reactstrap now instead of hammock 2.0). Downgrade to keep the regular cartel relevant or simply make it softer?


----------



## Yeahti87

Rip154 said:


> The X has similar straps to the Vita, not the Cartel X. Bad choice of names there Burton. Aaaand it seems like the Cartel and Mission straps are different in 2021. Guessing Missions are made softer then.


How is the highback in the X-base? Super stiff or is there some give, like a composite mix? I’ve always been curious about these.


----------



## Rip154

Yeahti87 said:


> How is the highback in the X-base? Super stiff or is there some give, like a composite mix? I’ve always been curious about these.


There's less give than the composite highback like on the Clutch or Supermissions, but it's there. Plus you get padding on the inside and it's more rounded off, so more support and less calfbite.


----------



## Rip154

Surgeon said:


> Yeah, I was a bit slow to understand you meant X-base and not cartel-x... I edited my post since.
> Thanks for the input.
> Indeed, seems like they changed the ankle strap on the mission (reactstrap now instead of hammock 2.0). Downgrade to keep the regular cartel relevant or simply make it softer?


I think the line makes more sense now. Mission upgrade/downgrade makes it perfect for it's use, and I think they joined the old Mission and Custom and landed somewhere in the middle. The regular cartel is relevant enough, seems like the Cartel-X is just a more expensive version, lighter and more features, while they basicly work the same. I don't see a mention of canting on the Cartel-X, but they could have just left it out from the description. Genesis-X is gone, merged with X-base in the new X, which now has the springbed (hope they pack thinbeds as extra).


----------



## theprocess

Nice to see that the CartelX is priced the same as old Cartel. The Cartel is a tad cheaper.


----------



## Yeahti87

Rip154 said:


> Got some est X-bases on sale, and they are damn good.


You’ve convinced me, I’ve just ordered. Fuck my finances


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeahti87 said:


> You’ve convinced me, I’ve just ordered. Fuck my finances


😂 Hi, my names Yeahti87, and it's been 87 days since I last purchased snowboard gear...............god damn!!!


----------



## Yeahti87

NT.Thunder said:


> 😂 Hi, my names Yeahti87, and it's been 87 days since I last purchased snowboard gear...............god damn!!!


Not really, Slush Slasher 4 days ago 😂


----------



## NT.Thunder

Welcome the Capita Mercury Mega for 2022









Capita - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Arbor









Arbor - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Rome - fancy a softer Ravine









Rome - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Jones









Jones - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Niche








Niche - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





LibTech








Lib-Tech - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
 






www.zuzupopo.com





NeverSummer








Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Amplid








Amplid - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Salomon








Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Ride








Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





K2








K2 Snowboarding - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Endeavour








Endeavor - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Nitro








Nitro - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Nidecker








Nidecker - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Yes








YES. - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Bataleon








Bataleon - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## Yeahti87

Nidecker Blade looks awesome but that 8,2 sidecut. 9 m would make it a perfect board for me. Still might get one, all that EE...


----------



## NT.Thunder

You have to love Yes - New Basic Un Inc looks a bit stiffer with Triax, Sintered base and Camber profile


----------



## Yeahti87

Simply blyatiful


----------



## lbs123

The Nidecker's new snowsurf series looks interesting. It seems they also discontinued Area, I'm wondering what was the reason and if any of those new models is replacement to it.


----------



## SoaD009

Anyone know how Burton will reveal their 2022 lineup?


----------



## dwdesign

Yeahti87 said:


> Nidecker Blade looks awesome but that 8,2 sidecut. 9 m would make it a perfect board for me. Still might get one, all that EE...


I was looking into maybe getting an Area so this thing looks interesting. Just as interesting is that the description of the N-7000 base in the catalog for 21/22 says it is sintruded (vs 20/21 and previous being sintered).


----------



## GregT943

Interesting Capita gave the mega merc 3D contouring but kept it off the BSOD. I also hate the graphics on the new slush slasher. I usually don't care too much about graphics. In order for me to buy a board I don't have to like the graphics, I just can't hate the graphics. Overall I haven't seen too much that has gotten me really excited, not interested in Lib Tech's entire line of Orcas. I would love to try some of the Jones boards, the new mind expander twin looks interesting. I also still want to try basically every board Amplid makes.


----------



## WigMar

GregT943 said:


> I also hate the graphics on the new slush slasher. I


Haha, I kinda like the vintage vibe of the new Slashers. I still prefer this year's graphics, but I'd rock that retro dumb smiley face all over the mountain. Maybe it's just because I grew up in the 80's.


----------



## jstar

Looks like the Ride Trident got a bit of an overhaul. I'll be needing new boots next year, these will be at the top of my list again.


----------



## Nivek

2 biggest takeaways from 2022 so far for me are that the Ride Mtn Pig gets the old Ego split tail, and Rome has replaced D3O with what is effectively Adidas boost foam. Oh and Moss now does a 59 Wingpin.


----------



## Yeahti87

Nivek said:


> 2 biggest takeaways from 2022 so far for me are that the Ride Mtn Pig gets the old Ego split tail, and Rome has replaced D3O with what is effectively Adidas boost foam. Oh and Moss now does a 59 Wingpin.


Curious how it works out with the boost foam. It’s soft but springy for sure. Might make them a bit too cush and less responsive but could also lead to an absolutely great mix of springiness and cushioning. Curious how it turns out.

I’d add Nidecker mixing techs that were kind of ‚proprietary’ to the brands they have aquired. You see 3bt on a Nidecker, Asym binding frames on Now/Jones and Flow etc.
And COVID hitting the sales so even Nitro has some carry over graphics like the Pantera.


----------



## Nivek

I should add the two new Nideckers, the Alpha and Beta. Pumped on those shapes and tech. Look freaking great too.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Anyone notice that the Party Platter and Simple Pleasures have been dropped from the K2 catalogue...


----------



## Jan

Yes, seems like K2 has re-thought the Enjoyer series... Overboard is gone, Simple Pleasures is now fully taken over by the Niseko Pleasures, and the Cool Bean is only featured in the split version. 
Also, shape-wise, their new Special Effects and Excavator remind me of the Rossignol Sushi and Salomon Dancehaul.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That bums me out. I was planning to get a Simple Pleasures next year. Oh well, always new shit coming out I guess. Also on second inspection the Party Platter is still in the line.


----------



## NT.Thunder




----------



## Donutz

NT.Thunder said:


> Rome - fancy a softer Ravine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zuzupopo.com


Looks like the Speed Freak has been replaced by the Freaker. Same specs, essentially.


----------



## onitsukatiger

Anyone understand jones' differing insert packs?


----------



## ridethecliche

Ugh, I hate the new party platter graphic. I miss the simple old blue one.


----------



## lbs123

Yeahti87 said:


> I’d add Nidecker mixing techs that were kind of ‚proprietary’ to the brands they have aquired. You see 3bt on a Nidecker, Asym binding frames on Now/Jones and Flow etc.


Nidecker's Sidekick isn't 3BT, is it? Or you mean that double-rounded zone in the new Instinct series (Alpha, Beta)? It looks more like 3BT but there doesn't seem to be more details on it in the catalog.


----------



## ridethecliche

Niches graphics look better for the upcoming year IMHO. 

I still think the constellation theme from 1-2 years ago was better.


----------



## Nivek

ridethecliche said:


> Niches graphics look better for the upcoming year IMHO.
> 
> I still think the constellation theme from 1-2 years ago was better.


Treebeard on the Wraith. Best graphic of 2022. No contest. I'm buying one.


----------



## ridethecliche

Nivek said:


> Treebeard on the Wraith. Best graphic of 2022. No contest. I'm buying one.


I bought a 150 ember at the end of the season and never used it. Gave it to my gfs dad since he's been using a 20 year old Salomon I shit you not. I figured I wouldn't need it after getting a korua stealth and a fullbag supernaut and owning a signal yup.

He told me to take it out today and so I did. I fucking love it. It's the softer side of medium flex but man does it have pop. I really want one now!

And just noticed tree beard. Didn't post much attention to the park board haha.


----------



## Nivek

I might not have noticed it either but I know the owner/artist and she posted some early snaps of the 2022 graphics and that was one of them. I told her then and there if it was a men's board, I'm getting one no matter the model it's on.

Glad you like the Ember. I had a very small hand in designing that and the Pyre (I really just sorta pointed them in the direction I'd take on a volume shift). And Niche is probably one of the brands I root for the most. Their shit all rides good, the art is amazing, and the people behind it are equally amazing, oh and eco. I've said for a few years now if I ever got blackballed from the industry inside, Niche would get my dollars as an average consumer.

Really though, the Nidecker Alpha and Beta (white variants) are the only two boards whos graphics have caught my attention more than what Niche does every year. I'm a huge fan of Niche's art.


----------



## Nivek

lbs123 said:


> Nidecker's Sidekick isn't 3BT, is it? Or you mean that double-rounded zone in the new Instinct series (Alpha, Beta)? It looks more like 3BT but there doesn't seem to be more details on it in the catalog.


SideKick was an extra fender flair that Bataleon started using when they started calling TBT 3BT. So no, SideKick is not 3BT, but it is a tech borrowed from Bataleon.


----------



## ridethecliche

Nivek said:


> I might not have noticed it either but I know the owner/artist and she posted some early snaps of the 2022 graphics and that was one of them. I told her then and there if it was a men's board, I'm getting one no matter the model it's on.
> 
> Glad you like the Ember. I had a very small hand in designing that and the Pyre (I really just sorta pointed them in the direction I'd take on a volume shift). And Niche is probably one of the brands I root for the most. Their shit all rides good, the art is amazing, and the people behind it are equally amazing, oh and eco. I've said for a few years now if I ever got blackballed from the industry inside, Niche would get my dollars as an average consumer.
> 
> Really though, the Nidecker Alpha and Beta (white variants) are the only two boards whos graphics have caught my attention more than what Niche does every year. I'm a huge fan of Niche's art.


Yeah their art is awesome. I was just a huge fan of the constellation series. I've bought one for my gf and one for her dad. They had to cancel an order I placed and Kirsten reached out about it and was just awesome. I complimented some of their artwork on DMQ and Ana reached out to say thanks. 

For next year, I love the graphic on the hawthorn. The medical ish speaks to me but I might reach out and see if I can just buy a print. Gf loves fox art and they have a board with that as well and I might try to get a print of that as well. 

How do you feel about their magnetraction boards? I got the gf the sonnet and I was low key considering the men's version for riding on boilerplate in PA. I think it's called the aether. I have an iguchi but the 2x traction bumps have their limits. 

Need to figure out I'll be getting the ember or the pyre. I can use my korua for the deep days. The ember could be a lot of fun. I really need to see how they compare to the yup back to back.


----------



## Nivek

They're mag is actually pretty good. I have a 2016 Aether and still ride it pretty frequently. Bio resins have better elasticity than traditional epoxy so I've found the board to maintain its life really well.


----------



## unsuspected

If you guys like Niches graphics, check out Tur snowboards. Similar and great boards. Demoed the Buteo 157 and it hauled ass!


----------



## ridethecliche

Nivek said:


> They're mag is actually pretty good. I have a 2016 Aether and still ride it pretty frequently. Bio resins have better elasticity than traditional epoxy so I've found the board to maintain its life really well.


Did you find the story to be too aggressive overall? Or is this basically all mountain freestyle (aether) vs freeride (story)? I was looking at the maelstrom too but seems too similar to the iguchi camber. Guchi is likely the better/more versatile board as well esp with the lifted contract points.

Thanks for answering these questions!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Niche graphics don’t speak to me...new party platter looks like an stale buffet at a cheap welcome reception at a Vegas expo.


----------



## Nivek

ridethecliche said:


> Did you find the story to be too aggressive overall? Or is this basically all mountain freestyle (aether) vs freeride (story)? I was looking at the maelstrom too but seems too similar to the iguchi camber. Guchi is likely the better/more versatile board as well esp with the lifted contract points.
> 
> Thanks for answering these questions!


The Aether is kinda your send it twin rocker. Its a little softer than the Story but not by a lot. The Story is probably best described as forgiving freeride. Defintely capable of whatever terrain I'd ever throw at it but its still easy to ride and chill on. The Story is my go to Niche if I need to grab a board from them real quick to go rip with others at demos or something. 
Maelstrom is defintely similar to to the Guch, maybe a little stiffer. Versatility wise yes the Guch has fenders, but the Maelstrom has early rise nose, so I wouldn't say either is really more versatile than the other. Picking between the two would purely depend on my mood at the time.


----------



## Nivek

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Niche graphics don’t speak to me...


Yeah but I bet you punt kittens, suplex puppies, and poor oil on penguins so your opinion is moot...


Jkjkjk. You are well within your rights not to like their graphics all that much, I mean being wrong is something we all must deal with in life!!!


----------



## woodhouse

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Niche graphics don’t speak to me...new party platter looks like an stale buffet at a cheap welcome reception at a Vegas expo.


Agreed the new PP graphics are bad. Sucks I wanted to grab one next year to update my current platter


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Niche graphics don’t speak to me...new party platter looks like an stale buffet at a cheap welcome reception at a Vegas expo.


Yeah, new PP looks awful. I love the old blue one and if I end up with one, it would def be one of those.

Niche does the broody Gothic thing and does it well if that's what you're into. I liked the constellation graphics a lot because they were simple and different.

You might have been a bigger fan of some of their older graphics which they might do throwbacks for








10 Years of: a Niche Graphic History Celebration - Niche Snowboards


Art and design are huge passions of ours here at Niche, and over the last 10 years, we have poured




nichesnowboards.com





I think part of it is also the eco friendly processes they're developing and using likely limit use of certain color and such.



Nivek said:


> The Aether is kinda your send it twin rocker. Its a little softer than the Story but not by a lot. The Story is probably best described as forgiving freeride. Defintely capable of whatever terrain I'd ever throw at it but its still easy to ride and chill on. The Story is my go to Niche if I need to grab a board from them real quick to go rip with others at demos or something.
> Maelstrom is defintely similar to to the Guch, maybe a little stiffer. Versatility wise yes the Guch has fenders, but the Maelstrom has early rise nose, so I wouldn't say either is really more versatile than the other. Picking between the two would purely depend on my mood at the time.


Ah interesting. Looking at their specs, the story has two stringers vs the single one on the aether. Other than that, there are some small differences in the geometry and sidecut but the biggest difference in stiffness is probably from that.

From looking at the maelstrom and guch specs a bit more and looking at some more reviews, it looks like the maelstrom has less EE. The early rise nose probably makes it a bit more fun to carve and it has a bit of a tighter side cut as well. The shorter EE, rocker in the nose, and no edge tech on the maelstrom probably makes it worse as an ice coast board, but the rocker in the nose and the taper makes it better in powder. I think the lifted contact points on the guch almost act like a bit of rocker with the snow since they funnel snow out but it's obviously nothing like having a big rockered nose.

So tldr: maelstrom likely better if you see more powder and guch likely better if you see more ice (though it can do powder set back).

Sound about right?




woodhouse said:


> Agreed the new PP graphics are bad. Sucks I wanted to grab one next year to update my current platter


Used or NOS? Or were there any actual updates in the board you're interested in. Hopefully they'll be better the following year.


----------



## Jackboard

Sad to see that Capita replaced the horrorscope with the new Pathfinder REV. Specs are pretty much identical but the new graphics are very boring.
Anyone knows when Slash is going to release the new 22 catalog? I was thinking that maybe the slash happy place could be a good alternative to the horrorscope.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I will now only answer to MrDaveyPuppyPunter.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

What time of year does stuff for next season usually start becoming available?


----------



## unsuspected

shreddyruxpin said:


> What time of year does stuff for next season usually start becoming available?


Depends on where you live.


----------



## Donutz

In the lower mainland, it starts dribbling into shops in October. You can buy some stuff up to a month earlier online.


----------



## NT.Thunder

No help to you I guess but new boards will start dropping here in Aus April/May IIRC


----------



## Snowdaddy

unsuspected said:


> If you guys like Niches graphics, check out Tur snowboards. Similar and great boards. Demoed the Buteo 157 and it hauled ass!


I second this! Tried the Buteo 162 and that was really something. If I was after an insane carving and free ride board this is it.


----------



## Yinzer

Jackboard said:


> Sad to see that Capita replaced the horrorscope with the new Pathfinder REV. Specs are pretty much identical but the new graphics are very boring.
> Anyone knows when Slash is going to release the new 22 catalog? I was thinking that maybe the slash happy place could be a good alternative to the horrorscope.


Where did you see this at? I still see the horrorscope in the catalog on page 1?


----------



## Jackboard

Yinzer said:


> Where did you see this at? I still see the horrorscope in the catalog on page 1?


I'm afraid you watched the old catalog. Go to page 6 of this thread and open the capita 21/22 catalog


----------



## Yinzer

Jackboard said:


> I'm afraid you watched the old catalog. Go to page 6 of this thread and open the capita 21/22 catalog


You're right! I just saw that one. That is a bummer.

Does anyone have a catalog for Marhar yet? I'm curious to see what next years Lumberjack looks like. Not a big fan of the wood grain look that seems to be in right now.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yinzer said:


> You're right! I just saw that one. That is a bummer.
> 
> Does anyone have a catalog for Marhar yet? I'm curious to see what next years Lumberjack looks like. Not a big fan of the wood grain look that seems to be in right now.


They do custom sheets IIRC


----------



## Yinzer

NT.Thunder said:


> They do custom sheets IIRC


Yeah they do, expensive as hellllll though. Like an extra $200-300 bucks lol ain't about that life.


----------



## d3tro

Nidecker 2021-2022 catalog is pretty impressive. All their stuff is nice looking.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

d3tro said:


> Nidecker 2021-2022 catalog is pretty impressive. All their stuff is nice looking.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


Where are you seeing them? Can you provide a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdesign

Jkb818 said:


> Where are you seeing them? Can you provide a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Page 6 Updated 2022/21/20 Catalogs


----------



## Jackboard

https://golgoda.com/PDF/21-22_UNION%20Catalog.pdf



This is the link to the 21/22 Union bindings if anyone's interested


----------



## Blueflame8172

2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo


Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More




www.evo.com


----------



## start_today

I bought a Niche print last summer when they had some stuff on sale. I put a comment on the order form something like “all your artwork reminds me of broody death metal albums,” and the owner emailed me and said it was one of the best compliments she ever received.


----------



## ridethecliche

start_today said:


> I bought a Niche print last summer when they had some stuff on sale. I put a comment on the order form something like “all your artwork reminds me of broody death metal albums,” and the owner emailed me and said it was one of the best compliments she ever received.


I actually emailed them recently asking if I could get a print of the artwork on one of next year's boards.


----------



## kieloa

Rossignol - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com





Oh my, Sushi graphics suck again.


----------



## Rip154

Well, if they had left out the giant red sushi font, it would be kinda nice.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Don’t know if I said this already but dropping the Simple Pleasures has me frustrated. I think that’s a miss for K2. I see the Niseko is in there but I don’t care.


----------



## Snow Hound

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Don’t know if I said this already but dropping the Simple Pleasures has me frustrated. I think that’s a miss for K2. I see the Niseko is in there but I don’t care.


Yeah not really sure why they did this? Everyone seemes stoked on the SP, could of had both in the line up no problem. I'm near the top of the weight range for my 156 so I'm sure that has a bearing but I wouldn't want it any softer or any less cambered. My feet are smallish so I wouldn't want it any wider plus they don't make a bigger one anyway.

There's plenty still on sale in Europe at least. Maybe the NP smashed it sales wise and that's what it comes down to.


----------



## 16gkid

I just sold my Simple pleasures(which has been my favorite board) for a Niseko pleasures, and I gotta say the changes they made are exactly what I wanted, the board has more flex and is just a little bit softer, which makes it a little bit poppier, I dare say the board is almost perfect!


----------



## edi414

16gkid said:


> I just sold my Simple pleasures(which has been my favorite board) for a Niseko pleasures, and I gotta say the changes they made are exactly what I wanted, the board has more flex and is just a little bit softer, which makes it a little bit poppier, I dare say the board is almost perfect!
> View attachment 157890
> 
> View attachment 157892


Hmm never was on my radar but looks interesting indeed. I generally only own boards on the stiffer end of the spectrum so a slightly softer one would fit the quiver I guess. The pictures are super small on my phone so can only guess really but looks like some very decent carving? How does the board perform in the trees?

lately been mainly on my amplids and Korua board but keen to try something new . I’d love to add something along the lines of the Korua Dart, good carver but more pow oriented and in particular for deep stuff and/or nimble enough for trees...


----------



## nktrnljerms

Burton 2022 Dealerbook*








Burton Dealerbook W22


Read Burton Dealerbook W22 by burtonEU on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com





*not sure if this has been posted or not previously


----------



## ZeMax

16gkid said:


> I just sold my Simple pleasures(which has been my favorite board) for a Niseko pleasures, and I gotta say the changes they made are exactly what I wanted, the board has more flex and is just a little bit softer, which makes it a little bit poppier, I dare say the board is almost perfect!
> View attachment 157890
> 
> View attachment 157892


How heavy are you ?


----------



## 16gkid

ZeMax said:


> How heavy are you ?


160lb


----------



## Jackboard

nktrnljerms said:


> Burton 2022 Dealerbook*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton Dealerbook W22
> 
> 
> Read Burton Dealerbook W22 by burtonEU on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not sure if this has been posted or not previously


RIP burton name dropper 😂


----------



## Legendaryl

Jackboard said:


> Sad to see that Capita replaced the horrorscope with the new Pathfinder REV. Specs are pretty much identical but the new graphics are very boring.
> Anyone knows when Slash is going to release the new 22 catalog? I was thinking that maybe the slash happy place could be a good alternative to the horrorscope.


Would you recommend the PATHFINDER or the REV version for a late-Beginner stage? or the Capita Outer Space and YES Basic is still better?


----------



## Jackboard

It depends on what you want to do with the board. If you want a more jibby/buttery board I'd get a pathfinder rev which, on paper, is just like the older horrorscope.


----------



## Nivek

Jackboard said:


> RIP burton name dropper 😂


Nah. That board was ruined when they gave it camber. Don't get me wrong, I have a Showdog that I love which is pretty much the current Name Dropper, but the Name Dropper was so damn good when it was flat that the camber just made it too similar to the Process Purepop. The Name Dropper Flat was one of my favorite park decks every year it existed. So, RIP Name Dropper, but from 3 years ago. 

I also don't really understand the need for the Blossom considering the Process and Kilroy exist. I don't wanna see Kilroy go away, I have quite liked a number of those boards, and I get that Marky Mark needs "his" board. So if they wanted to introduce another generic twin then drop the Process to 3 sizes, call it Marks Pro Model, and then introduce the Blossom to replace it as a standard board in the line. What they need to do is a dir-twin purepop Custom, not add more mid flex twin camber options. Cartographer looks sick though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Nivek what does “pure pop” mean in Burton speak?


----------



## Nivek

Camrock. But there is no lift at the contact points before the camber is loaded.


----------



## NT.Thunder

My god, is Burton going through a retro refit with regards to colourways on all their gear?


----------



## Nivek

They are definitely shooting for the Zoomer market for sure.


----------



## Surgeon

Imperial boots seem to have gone away. Too bad, I really freakin' love mine. I just can't replace them now if I want another pair...


----------



## Jackboard

Nivek said:


> Nah. That board was ruined when they gave it camber. Don't get me wrong, I have a Showdog that I love which is pretty much the current Name Dropper, but the Name Dropper was so damn good when it was flat that the camber just made it too similar to the Process Purepop. The Name Dropper Flat was one of my favorite park decks every year it existed. So, RIP Name Dropper, but from 3 years ago.
> 
> I also don't really understand the need for the Blossom considering the Process and Kilroy exist. I don't wanna see Kilroy go away, I have quite liked a number of those boards, and I get that Marky Mark needs "his" board. So if they wanted to introduce another generic twin then drop the Process to 3 sizes, call it Marks Pro Model, and then introduce the Blossom to replace it as a standard board in the line. What they need to do is a dir-twin purepop Custom, not add more mid flex twin camber options. Cartographer looks sick though.


I think the name dropper was their most playful board and now they kind of replaced it with the blossom i guess. But i totally agree with regards to the camber vs older flat camber


----------



## Needmoresnow

I'm glad I grabbed a Kilroy pow while I could find one, don't really see anything in their lineup now that's similar. On a side note, I just sent my 2021 Custom in for warranty, really hoping that if they replace it, it's with a 2021 again. Not a big fan of the 2022 graphics.


----------



## jstar

Jackboard said:


> I think the name dropper was their most playful board and now they kind of replaced it with the blossom i guess. But i totally agree with regards to the camber vs older flat camber


Blossom replaces Paramount


----------



## Nivek

jstar said:


> Blossom replaces Paramount


Right right
And the Paramount was effectively the Process Camber Twin back before there was one and the full camber Process was a directional Twin like the Custom. To me it’s still too much overlap to make sense in the line.


----------



## JDA

edi414 said:


> Hmm never was on my radar but looks interesting indeed. I generally only own boards on the stiffer end of the spectrum so a slightly softer one would fit the quiver I guess. The pictures are super small on my phone so can only guess really but looks like some very decent carving? How does the board perform in the trees?
> 
> lately been mainly on my amplids and Korua board but keen to try something new . I’d love to add something along the lines of the Korua Dart, good carver but more pow oriented and in particular for deep stuff and/or nimble enough for trees...


SP is certainly on the stiffer end of the spectrum, I did a full review on here somewhere but yes it excels in carving and is great in powder, can go fast and bust through chunder despite its short length (volume shift). I also own the Dart but would prefer to ride the SP over the Dart unless it was really deep powder. The SP is a good time no matter the conditions, the Dart kinda sucks in some conditions.


----------



## RadDad801

Burton got rid of the Big Gulp?


----------



## d3tro

RadDad801 said:


> Burton got rid of the Big Gulp?


Not all Family Tree model last more than one year. I wonder what is behind thoses idea to slash models of the FT line up; reviews not meeting Burton expectations, sales, profit per board,trying to make a model exclusive....
Flight Attendant et Skeleton Key made it out the FT line up to the current Burton line up at least.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

The family tree is meant to be 'experimental' and high-turnover for fresh ideas. The overwhelming majority of boards are 'one and done.' Very few boards transition into the main lineup, so if you like a board then waiting for end-of-season deals is a gamble because if it sells out then your only option in most cases is going to be the used market.

The other recent board to make it into the main lineup but wasn't mentioned is the Hometown Hero.


----------



## d3tro

zc1 said:


> The family tree is meant to be 'experimental' and high-turnover for fresh ideas. The overwhelming majority of boards are 'one and done.' Very few boards transition into the main lineup, so if you like a board then waiting for end-of-season deals is a gamble because if it sells out then your only option in most cases is going to be the used market.
> 
> The other recent board to make it into the main lineup but wasn't mentioned is the Hometown Hero.


Kind of that I did with the One Hitter last July. There was still some available, waited till the early July sales that Burton do. Bought it, few hours after, all sold out.
No regrets.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

d3tro said:


> Kind of that I did with the One Hitter last July. There was still some available, waited till the early July sales that Burton do. Bought it, few hours after, all sold out.
> No regrets.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


The One Hitter is a gem. So nice I bought it thrice 😉 Demo'd it in spring two seasons ago, then bought it in the demo size when it was released in the fall. Then I bought another of a different size towards the end of the season, with the intent to sell the first one. I decided I liked it so much that I wanted a backup of the one size but they had all sold out by then, so I kept the two that I had. Just a few weeks ago I found one through a facebook group, so I snapped it up, and that's how I ended up having 3 of them. I'll sell the one of them next fall/winter.


----------



## d3tro

zc1 said:


> The One Hitter is a gem. So nice I bought it thrice [emoji6] Demo'd it in spring two seasons ago, then bought it in the demo size when it was released in the fall. Then I bought another of a different size towards the end of the season, with the intent to sell the first one. I decided I liked it so much that I wanted a backup of the one size but they had all sold out by then, so I kept the two that I had. Just a few weeks ago I found one through a facebook group, so I snapped it up, and that's how I ended up having 3 of them. I'll sell the one of them next fall/winter.


Good to read from another owner of this board.
I've rode it all winter, and honestly it's just amazing. I've tried to push it as much as I could but honestly, I didn't felt limits from it, it seem like it can take a lot and offer a lot, which please me a lot and satisfied me.

Have you reach a point on it that you didn't felt it good enough or stable enough?

I like so much how it can be taken either smoothly and/or aggressively, making it very versatile.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

d3tro said:


> Good to read from another owner of this board.
> I've rode it all winter, and honestly it's just amazing. I've tried to push it as much as I could but honestly, I didn't felt limits from it, it seem like it can take a lot and offer a lot, which please me a lot and satisfied me.
> 
> Have you reach a point on it that you didn't felt it good enough or stable enough?
> 
> I like so much how it can be taken either smoothly and/or aggressively, making it very versatile.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


I agree 100%. I'm sure I'll never find the board's limits, and it works in every terrain or for however I feel like riding. I'm still surprised at how little attention it got, but I suspect that it's mostly because the attention last year was all on the Hometown Hero.


----------



## ridethecliche

IIRC ZC1 is an instructor as well.


----------



## Aidxn

Salomon 2022 snowboard catalog???


----------



## Phedder

Aidxn said:


> Salomon 2022 snowboard catalog???


It was in there. 









Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## Jkb818

Phedder said:


> It was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zuzupopo.com


Assassin Pro and Dancehaul look great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

Yeah I'm definitely gonna snag a 152 Dancehaul so have both sizes haha, and have been thinking about grabbing a 170 Speedway for years.


----------



## Jkb818

Phedder said:


> Yeah I'm definitely gonna snag a 152 Dancehaul so have both sizes haha, and have been thinking about grabbing a 170 Speedway for years.


What size would you recommend at 140 lbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

Jkb818 said:


> What size would you recommend at 140 lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really depends how much width you want. Between the 147 and 152 is the biggest jump in width and I'd also assume stiffness. A friend of mine who's 150ish has the 147 and is going to get the 152 next year. If you want a true party board, 147. If you want a playful pow/freeride board get the 152. I'm getting the 152 to be a party board for 200lb.


----------



## Aidxn

Im 5'11" 145 pounds and size 10.5 shoe size do you think 155 is good size for a park board?


----------



## ridethecliche

Aidxn said:


> Im 5'11" 145 pounds and size 10.5 shoe size do you think 155 is good size for a park board?


Which board...?


----------



## Aidxn

ridethecliche said:


> Which board...?


Huck knife pro 2022


----------



## ridethecliche

Aidxn said:


> Huck knife pro 2022


I mean it looks like you've bought it already from your sig so just go ride.


----------



## derby

Surgeon said:


> Imperial boots seem to have gone away. Too bad, I really freakin' love mine. I just can't replace them now if I want another pair...


Imperial is being replaced by Photon Speedzone, which makes sense as (my understanding) the lacing system was the difference between those boots.

(If you happen to wear 11.5, I have a pair of like-new, 3-day-worn Imperials to sell)


----------



## Surgeon

derby said:


> Imperial is being replaced by Photon Speedzone, which makes sense as (my understanding) the lacing system was the difference between those boots.
> 
> (If you happen to wear 11.5, I have a pair of like-new, 3-day-worn Imperials to sell)


I'm not sure I agree here. To me the Imperials were a tad stiffer than the photons (having ridden a season with the Imperials and tried my brother's photon one day). The construction wasn't the same either. 
I assume the difference isn't big enough to warrant having both though so you're right.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Angry dropping some reviews in a few weeks on some popular boards for this season - super stoked to see Amplid boards feature along with the ME Twin, Excavator, Alchemist, Dancehaul and Mega Merc.

Interesting reading also on comparable boards for some of these decks suggesting they're pretty sweet rides - Alchemist + Surfari/Maelstrom, Penta + Cafe Racer, Aloha Vibes + Dart, Excavator + Maelstrom/Ravine Select, ME Twin + Orca Gold/Marhar LJ.

Can't wait for these reviews to drop!!


----------



## RadDad801

Ran across this run-down on 21-22 Rome Products today.









21/22 Rome Snowboards Sales Meeting


This is the Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate and this is the next chapter of our disruption by design. ✓Free shipping $50+ ✓2+1 year warranty ✓45-day returns.




romesnowboards.com


----------



## woodhouse

NT.Thunder said:


> Angry dropping some reviews in a few weeks on some popular boards for this season - super stoked to see Amplid boards feature along with the ME Twin, Excavator, Alchemist, Dancehaul and Mega Merc.
> 
> Interesting reading also on comparable boards for some of these decks suggesting they're pretty sweet rides - Alchemist + Surfari/Maelstrom, Penta + Cafe Racer, Aloha Vibes + Dart, Excavator + Maelstrom/Ravine Select, ME Twin + Orca Gold/Marhar LJ.
> 
> Can't wait for these reviews to drop!!
> 
> View attachment 158791
> 
> View attachment 158792


Watching closely for the Dancehaul and Mega Merc!




RadDad801 said:


> Ran across this run-down on 21-22 Rome Products today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21/22 Rome Snowboards Sales Meeting
> 
> 
> This is the Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate and this is the next chapter of our disruption by design. ✓Free shipping $50+ ✓2+1 year warranty ✓45-day returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romesnowboards.com


just watched this, the select, stale fish and party mod all seem sweeeet!


----------



## NT.Thunder

AMPLID 2122


Read AMPLID 2122 by zuzupopo.snow on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> AMPLID 2122
> 
> 
> Read AMPLID 2122 by zuzupopo.snow on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158830


 Jesus, light reflecting pigment in topsheets of splitboards!


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Jesus, light reflecting pigment in topsheets of splitboards!


I did a bad thing today, my wife is going to kill me. I couldnt resist that last DaDa at nearly 50% off from 107 and as fate would have it, was pretty much exactly what I had in the PayPal account.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> I did a bad thing today, my wife is going to kill me. I couldnt resist that last DaDa at nearly 50% off from 107 and as fate would have it, was pretty much exactly what I had in the PayPal account.


Haha congrats man! Yeah when I was ready to pull the trigger on Flux + another Amplid, I must admit that whilst I was all about the Aloha Vibes, the Dada lured me away:

More solid tail for more practical Aussie resort riding
Would likely be a better ride for your average Aussie resort day - not like we frequently get 50cm dumps that the AV would shine in 
Slightly narrower waist = better transition on Aussie groomed
Happy for you man! As I mentioned in another thread, I'm hoping E107 will stock Amplid next year - they've sold pretty much all of them. They just need to adjust their order - not like any younguns / teens down here are going to be buying the smaller sizes - they're gonna be all about Mervin and Capita and Salomon. 

If they stocked more of the medium / larger lengths, they'll sell em to the likes of you and me (I'm thinking Paradigma 159 or Stereo 158 would be a sensible, light, tech-packed, 2D camber dominant daily driver for after I've taken the Hybrid out on hard groomed in the morning).


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> Haha congrats man! Yeah when I was ready to pull the trigger on Flux + another Amplid, I must admit that whilst I was all about the Aloha Vibes, the Dada lured me away:
> 
> More solid tail for more practical Aussie resort riding
> Would likely be a better ride for your average Aussie resort day - not like we frequently get 50cm dumps that the AV would shine in
> Slightly narrower waist = better transition on Aussie groomed
> Happy for you man! As I mentioned in another thread, I'm hoping E107 will stock Amplid next year - they've sold pretty much all of them. They just need to adjust their order - not like any younguns / teens down here are going to be buying the smaller sizes - they're gonna be all about Mervin and Capita and Salomon.
> 
> If they stocked more of the medium / larger lengths, they'll sell em to the likes of you and me (I'm thinking Paradigma 159 or Stereo 158 would be a sensible, light, tech-packed, 2D camber dominant daily driver for after I've taken the Hybrid out on hard groomed in the morning).


Yeah tbh, my plan was when Japan opens up again.......I'll take the Surfari and DaDa and for OZ I'll run the Surfari and PP.


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah tbh, my plan was when Japan opens up again.......I'll take the Surfari and DaDa and for OZ I'll run the Surfari and PP.


Ooh Surfari and DaDa in Japow would be a lovely, lovely combo. Damn, I can picture it at my little hill up in Hokkaido - smash the overnight 50cms of pow in the morning on the DaDa, then once things get slightly tracked out, keep smashing leftover pow and lovely soft groomers on the Surfari. Life would be prettttttttty sweet on days like that!

EDIT: Oh shit! Surfari on the cat tracks (pretty much a top-to-midway snake run at my little resort, resplendent with carving banks up the side etc) would be EPIC!!!!


----------



## Rip154

buller_scott said:


> Jesus, light reflecting pigment in topsheets of splitboards!


you just wait till they discover aluminium foil!


----------



## buller_scott

Rip154 said:


> you just wait till they discover aluminium foil!


Call me pedantic but I don't like extra weight (snow) adding 3kgs to my setup when it's dangling off one foot on the lift - so I apply car detailing products to my topsheets, so that the snow just slides right off. 

Light reflecting pigment might seem like a gimmick to many, but to me it's the kind of thoughtfulness of design, that paves the way for other clever, REAL advances in snowboard tech.


----------



## Rip154

buller_scott said:


> Call me pedantic but I don't like extra weight (snow) adding 3kgs to my setup when it's dangling off one foot on the lift - so I apply car detailing products to my topsheets, so that the snow just slides right


That one I believe in, a smooth surface more than anything. The light reflecting thing could work on long sunny but windy splitboard trips in the cold. So the snow doesn’t melt and refreeze on the board. I find that dry snow still sticks as powder and then more snow piles onto that. I always bring a scraper anyways. The real trouble is near the freezing point, where this «tech» makes it either better or worse. The ones I’ve tried with the reflecting or nostick surfaced haven’t been smooth, so maybe I’m just missing something there. If they got both right it might work.


----------



## buller_scott

Rip154 said:


> That one I believe in, a smooth surface more than anything. The light reflecting thing could work on long sunny but windy splitboard trips in the cold. So the snow doesn’t melt and refreeze on the board. I find that dry snow still sticks as powder and then more snow piles onto that. I always bring a scraper anyways. The real trouble is near the freezing point, where this «tech» makes it either better or worse. The ones I’ve tried with the reflecting or nostick surfaced haven’t been smooth, so maybe I’m just missing something there. If they got both right it might work.


I've found that matt / sheen finishes can be hit or miss, but they're generally better than gloss/slick finishes. But I'm still the kind of tosspot who sprays my stuff down with car detailing stuff - Carpro PERL or Aerorspace 303 for bindings, and Gyeon Wetcoat / Ceramic detailer / other spray wax for topsheets. 

Does wonders! Plus, with the obligatory brush in the boot of my little hatchback (to get into all the nooks of the binding design) + towel + foot change pad ("Cool pad bro" - "oh, are you the kind of guy who stands in the wet gravel like a tool when you change?" - "yeah whatever bro" lol), i've got a decent setup. 

I'm going to design some shit later this year, that might make sense to some snowboarders who value a bit of convenience. This is my little car - soft crated in the back, totally functional (I know how to choose tyres and brakes for a FWD):


----------



## NT.Thunder

@ridethecliche @WigMar 

New graphics for the 22 line-up


----------



## powderjunkie

NT.Thunder said:


> @ridethecliche @WigMar
> 
> New graphics for the 22 line-up
> View attachment 159652
> 
> View attachment 159651


I really need to get a Signal. Love their brand and the way they do business. But everytime I go to buy a board I end up with something else. The graphics on the Yup are pretty badass this year.


----------



## Jkb818

I’m feeling the Tailgunner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> I’m feeling the Tailgunner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Not a big fan of the graphics of the Yup for this year and I liked last season's graphic better..... but omg that tailgunner. Shit. I might have to sell one of the koruas for that. It's freaking gorgeous. But given my luck they're going to sell out of them in my size before I decide to go for it.


----------



## ridethecliche

Okay so I just looked through signal's entire lineup for this season and holy wow the graphics for all of them are incredible. The disruptor has a really interesting one.










Omni has some awesome vibez










Okay, so tailgunner split has the same graphics as the regular board. Makes sense... oh hold up... what's this!?
A second splitboard appears!


----------



## Jkb818

Dat split [emoji33][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

Oh man, I just saw that last year's Tailgunners are on sale. I went and tuned my solid and split to reassure myself I don't need a third one lol.


----------



## GregT943

WigMar said:


> Oh man, I just saw that last year's Tailgunners are on sale. I went and tuned my solid and split to reassure myself I don't need a third one lol.


If they dropped the price just a little more, I would buy one.


----------



## ridethecliche

Luckily they don't have one in my size. I think I should really be on a 154 with the WW that they have but a 158 would probably be more in line with the use of the board. 

Also...i have the stealth for that!


----------

